# Auger keeps turning -Craftsman.



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

I posted a pull cord issue recently & got great advice, so thought I'd ask about this issue too..
Last winter, the auger would intermittently keep turning sometimes , when the control lever wasnt engaged. Not all the time...randomly. (and sometimes I thought it made more of a "clanky" noise when this happened?)I'd continue to use it, & after a while itwould operate (stop) ok again. Then a while later it might happen again.
Would appreciate advice on how to tackle this issue as well - those videos on my pull cord problem were great! (although I haven't attempted that repair just yet). thanks


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

sometimes it is because your auger cable is adjusted too tight


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Don't press your luck on this free advice. Every once in awhile, you have to buy the forum a round of beers. LOL

On the auger it could be the cable adjustment for the auger could be a bit snug. Again, searches on YouTube can be very helpful. Donyboy58, or some number, are very helpful.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Take off the belt cover and check for the remains of a mouse nest. Get enough crap circulating in there and it can rotate the auger pulley.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If this happens intermittently, could be a lot of things,....... off the top of my head, I would think the return spring for the auger drive idler pully. Or possibly the idler pully itself, or idler pulley adjustment or bad belt. Or even a bent or missing belt guide for the auger belt.

You will have to pop the belt cover and see what it is actually doing to cause it to engage.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Could be the wrong width belt, too narrow, so as it has worn it is now sitting lower in the pulley and grabbing. Choose L sizing, most common for an auger is 4L.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

thanks for the (mostly helpful😉) comments so far...
just to clarify & update...
-it's the original belt, so the right width i guess

no sign of mice!
beer being chilled as I type!😉


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

oneacer said:


> If this happens intermittently, could be a lot of things,....... off the top of my head, I would think the return spring for the auger drive idler pully. Or possibly the idler pully itself, or idler pulley adjustment or bad belt. Or even a bent or missing belt guide for the auger belt.
> 
> You will have to pop the belt cover and see what it is actually doing to cause it to engage.


thanks. any "how to" videos for popping the belt cover correctly?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You just unscrew the small bolts on each side and lift it off ...... Here is a sample ....

Gatta be honest , if you can not take off the belt cover, your chances of doing any repairs are going to be marginal ... might want to have a friend or family member look at it.


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

getting back to the auger adjustment....my machine doesn't have the cables. Its a rod assembly type.(see photo). It seems fairly slack to me now, but if you're saying it could be tight, should I move the spring DOWN to the next hole in the rod, to loosen it?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes. You should be able to find a owners manual for your snowblower on Sears website, and that should help a lot.


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

look at me! I popped the cover off! as you can see (see video), the belt appears to be extremely slack, no? 
oops...how do i add a video?
anyway here's a couple photos to give you the idea...
now what?


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

most augers have a "brake" that contacts the large auger pulley to stop it when the auger is disengaged,

check to make sure its making contact with the large auger pulley,

most of the time you need to flip the snowblower up into its "service position" and remove the bottom panel to check this

the spring that retracts the auger idler pulley might be broken


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

can I post s video on here? how?


----------



## ChuckD6321 (Nov 20, 2016)

jerryvvv said:


> most augers have a "brake" that contacts the large auger pulley to stop it when the auger is disengaged,
> 
> check to make sure its making contact with the large auger pulley,
> 
> ...


This.
Exactly the issue I had last winter with my CC 3X. Let off the throttle and the auger weakly turns and some rattling. The brake wasn't engaging the way it should. Easy fix too.
You'll need to drain the gas, and flip it upside down on the scoop. From there you'll need to get access to the drive wheel inside which I don't know for your machine.
HTH.


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

yes, your issue sounds just like mine...
mine is a Craftsman. I assume they do have this auger brake??
anyone familiar?


----------



## ChuckD6321 (Nov 20, 2016)

gam said:


> yes, your issue sounds just like mine...
> mine is a Craftsman. I assume they do have this auger brake??
> anyone familiar?


I suggest going to searspartsdirect.com and plugging in the model info for your machine. They've been a great source for me look up parts and they usually have good parts diagrams/exploded views to show you how it goes together.
Troubleshooting means a fair bit of detective work but that's a good starting point.


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

here's the chassis/ pulleys diagram from my manual.
nothing marked brake here.
I didnt see anything in the impeller section either.
I guess it doesn't have one??


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

wrong schematic ....

Look at the page for the main pully on the auger bucket, not those idler pulleys.

Maybe that unit does not have a bucket pulley brake?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

All the plastic in these newer machines is crazy ... I like the older solid metal and steel machines.


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

not sure what schematic you mean....
either of these?:


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am not seeing any type of brake pad, or even any type of brake insert that some models used to squeeze into the v channel of the auger pully ....

I would imagine then, that either the idler return spring on the auger idler braket is not doing its job, or an adjustment somewhere ... Something has to be engaging that auger drive ... you will have to run it with the cover off and see what is going on ... Just like any mechanic, you have to physically inspect to see what the problem is.

I here so many people say, my car runs rough, or my car pulls to the left, or my car wont start,... what is it ??. Kind of hard to tell, unless it is looked at.


----------



## ChuckD6321 (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm going to offer one more thing, but based on your progress I really think you should try to find a shop and/or mechanic who can show you how. This isn't a criticism but the first thing you ought to be doing is take a look at how things work on that. No need to start it up for this issue, just squeeze the auger control lever and watch. One thing I think you'll find is that you have an auger control cable coming out of the lever, not a rod. And as jeryzzz first mentioned you need to see that that's adjusted so that when relaxed, it's not too tight. Just barely resting on (actually under) the pulley. Your issue could very well be that it's too tight and not releasing the brake enough.
Take a look at how you can adjust the pulley position (probably the bracket the pulley is bolted to) and there ought to be slots it can be moved up and down in when you loosen a bolt (or bolts). If you adjust this, then start it up, grab the auger lever and spin the auger for a few seconds and release. Do this a couple times then walk around and see if the auger is stopped (while the engine's running). This is a safety feature that should immediately stop the auger when you release the lever.

If that wasn't the problem, then I think it's time for another set of eyes because I have a feeling the "brake" we're referring to is between the auger housing (the front end) and the engine frame, and you'll need to separate them to get to it. It's not too bad but you need to kind of have a mind for how it comes apart and goes back together, and be willing to work the search engines online for the tricky bits. Probably too much to spell out here.

HTH


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I don't see a brake mechanism in the IPL either. But I think this is pretty simple. The only thing that can rotate the auger is the belt, so the belt is not disengaging completely. Try loosening and rotating the belt guide rod away from the drive pulley just a tiny bit. I think it may be holding the belt against the pulley just enough to rotate your auger occasionally. [Sorry I tried for a half hour to put an arrow on your photo to illustrate, but it's a crash and burn.]


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

JTH excellent suggestions.One thing i do is set up a mirror in front of the auger so i have a second set of eyes to watch the auger's movement.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

OK I think I've got it. Loosen the bolt by the green arrow. Move the tip of the rod notated by the yellow arrow away from the pulley a slight bit. Re tighten bolt. This rods purpose is to keep the belt from jumping off the pulley when you release the auger drive. It just needs to be close enough to the pulley to serve it's function. If moving the tip doesn't work the first time, try again increasing the clearance a tiny bit more. I think this will fix your issue. If you go too far and the belt jumps off in the future, you can always undo your adjustment just a little bit.







.


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

thanks for all the help on this!
I will try some of this & report back!
However, if it still continues to happen only intermittently, as before, .....I may think its ok but maybe not have it solved.....know what i mean? hard to say, unless im using the machine regularly, i.e., in winter.
I'm hoping to have it solved before we get into the depths of next winter's snow🤪🤪


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

The auger turning when not engaged is a safety issue that I would try to resolve before the season starts. There is no way to predict the amount of torque that is causing the auger to spin when this occurs, thus it could grab a pant leg or shoe lace and draw your leg into a very dangerous situation. So if you find yourself unable to locate the problem, taking it in to a dealer for a preseason service like ChuckD recommended is the best path forward.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

The 944. at the beginning of the model number means that the blower was made by Husqvarna or their predecessor AYP. After looking at a bunch of Husqy branded blower parts lists, it appears that the belt brake is this small tab at the base of the auger belt engagement arm.


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

that's some good detective work there, deez!
if that is the brake, how do i get at it, and what am i looking for - in the way of any problem?


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

deezlfan said:


> OK I think I've got it. Loosen the bolt by the green arrow. Move the tip of the rod notated by the yellow arrow away from the pulley a slight bit. Re tighten bolt. This rods purpose is to keep the belt from jumping off the pulley when you release the auger drive. It just needs to be close enough to the pulley to serve it's function. If moving the tip doesn't work the first time, try again increasing the clearance a tiny bit more. I think this will fix your issue. If you go too far and the belt jumps off in the future, you can always undo your adjustment just a little bit.
> View attachment 168266
> .


Should that rod(yellow arrow) actually be "touching" the belt when at rest, i.e. lever not engaged?


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

the red arrow in post #30 is what i was talking about, that is your auger brake,

you need to make sure that is contacting the auger pulley tightly when the auger is disengaged,

an easy test......

flip the snowblower up into its "service position" and remove the bottom cover, this will let you see the brake and pulley,

next, pull the auger handle down to engage the auger, with that handle down, insert a small piece of paper between the brake and the pulley, or a business card, now release the auger handle,

the brake should hold the piece of paper in position, you should not be able to remove that paper without ripping it


----------



## ChuckD6321 (Nov 20, 2016)

Except that I think that mechanism may be only accessible by seperating the two halfs of the machine. On mine it's inside as you describe, but I saw one video of a similar Craftsman where it was outside the scoop (auger housing).
Strike this. Not outside the scoop, but still, between the two halfs. Looking for that video now.


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

re "flip the snowblower up to its service position"
Ive never done that. this thing weighs a ton. any "how-to" instructions , or videos?😊


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

gam said:


> re "flip the snowblower up to its service position"
> Ive never done that. this thing weighs a ton. any "how-to" instructions , or videos?😊



basically you stand behind the snowblower just like you are plowing snow,

grab both handles, and flip the machine up and away from you, until it is balancing on the bucket,


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

that's easy for you to say.....Popeye! lol
I guess its more of a 2-person job, for us weaklings...?


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

gam said:


> that's easy for you to say.....Popeye! lol
> I guess its more of a 2-person job, for us weaklings...?


if you need assistance, then get somebody to help you,

i can't hold your hand from here


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Watch this video and it will give you the basic knowledge you need to get into the area to look for the belt braking mechanism. To be the male chauvinistic pig my mother raised, If a woman can do it so can you.

Husqy Belt Change

When she first touches that black plastic top pulley and pushes it over to release the belt from the lower pulley, she is disengaging the brake tab we are talking about.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> Should that rod(yellow arrow) actually be "touching" the belt when at rest, i.e. lever not engaged?


Not necessarily. It can go either way, depending on belt wear. It just needs to be close enough to the pulley to keep the belt from jumping off the top pulley when you disengage the auger drive. But it needs to be far enough away to allow the belt to slip when the auger drive is disengaged.


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

on mine, the belt does "just barely" touch that rod, when its disengaged.
thats ok, I guess?


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

*When she first touches that black plastic top pulley and pushes it over to release the belt from the lower pulley, she is disengaging the brake tab we are talking about.

n*ot sure exactly where you mean....
approx. what time, on the video please?


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

jerryvvv said:


> if you need assistance, then get somebody to help you,
> 
> i can't hold your hand from here


l shoulda added.....I've had 2 inguinal hernias repaired....dont want to bring on a third..lol😉


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

ok....getting back tipping the blower into service position...
Before I (we) tackle it, this machine weighs close to 300lb (276 to be exact)
are we sure its ok to stand this weight up on the bucket end? wont hurt anything?
Little apprehensive....what, if any, precautions should be taken?


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

gam said:


> ok....getting back tipping the blower into service position...
> Before I (we) tackle it, this machine weighs close to 300lb (276 to be exact)
> are we sure its ok to stand this weight up on the bucket end? wont hurt anything?
> Little apprehensive....what, if any, precautions should be taken?


it is done all the time, you arn't going to hurt anything,

watch this video from 0:37 to 1:05......


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

thanks jerry.
BTW..I know he's working on the drive shaft here, but are there any shots in that video where I might see the auger belt brake thing I'll be looking for?


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

gam said:


> thanks jerry.
> BTW..I know he's working on the drive shaft here, but are there any shots in that video where I might see the auger belt brake thing I'll be looking for?



watch this video @ 2:49 that is the brake he is retracting with his thumb to remove the belt......


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

here is a better video showing the brake....watch @ 3:33.......


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

great! thank you jerry.
starting to get the hang of things...


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

funny..it seems the auger & drive levers on this Craftsman are on opposite sides (R & L) from mine?
Or am I wrong?my auger lever is on my RH. side. his appears to be on L?


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

gam said:


> funny..it seems the auger & drive levers on this Craftsman are on opposite sides (R & L) from mine?
> Or am I wrong?my auger lever is on my RH. side. his appears to be on L?


some snowblowers they are the opposite way,

when i go to plow my inlaws driveway occassionally, and i use their snowblower, the handles are opposite of mine, it is hard to get used to doing it the other way, when you are used to your own


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

jerryvvv said:


> the red arrow in post #30 is what i was talking about, that is your auger brake,
> 
> you need to make sure that is contacting the auger pulley tightly when the auger is disengaged,
> 
> ...


OK...anybody still around.?
I finally got around working on this😜and tried jerryvvv's "paper" test on the brake - see video attached.
As can be seen ( i hope) the paper does come out, with a little tugging, without actually ripping.
Is the brake snug enough?
Or do i need to adjust it tighter, snd if so, how? thanks

*oops! cant figure out how to insert my video.
any help?*


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

gam said:


> OK...anybody still around.?
> I finally got around working on this😜and tried jerryvvv's "paper" test on the brake - see video attached.
> As can be seen ( i hope) the paper does come out, with a little tugging, without actually ripping.
> Is the brake snug enough?
> ...


its probably best to upload a video elsewhere like youtube, and then just put the link on here


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

I've never uploaded a video to youtube...dont really want to start.
not possible to load one here?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

gam said:


> I've never uploaded a video to youtube...dont really want to start.
> not possible to load one here?


Most free picture hosting sites host videos too. Choose one to use.


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

gam said:


> I've never uploaded a video to youtube...dont really want to start.
> not possible to load one here?


if the brake is not holding the paper snug like i suggested, just try adjusting your auger cable,

it sounds like you auger cable might be too tight, and needs more slack,

when you run the engine with the auger NOT ENGAGED, is it still spinning?


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

it holds the paper pretty snug. it comes out with a little tug, but doesn't rip...
as I mentioned, the auger will spin when not engaged the odd time, but most of the time it does not.
I've used the blower for 6 winters now, with no replacement or even adjustment of either belt. Is that pushing it?


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

ps....what you say about the auger cable being too tight sounds counter-intuitive to me?
don't things need to be "tightened up" to stop the spinning??🧐


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

gam said:


> ps....what you say about the auger cable being too tight sounds counter-intuitive to me?
> don't things need to be "tightened up" to stop the spinning??🧐


no.....in this case, it is the opposite,

the auger cable needs to be loosened to stop the spinning while not engaged,

and from everything you are describing, i think that is what your problem is,

there needs to be more slack in your auger cable, its too tight causing premature engagement


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

oh, ok..I guess I'll try slacking it off ( i had actually tightened it trying to solve the problem.
Do you think it's about time I replaced my belts? (6 winters) They "look" fine to me.
Now that I've got the cover off, there does seem to be a bit of slack in the auger belt (at rest) But virtually no slack in the traction drive belt. is that normal? (see 2nd photo in post #13)


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

gam said:


> oh, ok..I guess I'll try slacking it off ( i had actually tightened it trying to solve the problem.
> Do you think it's about time I replaced my belts? (6 winters) They "look" fine to me.
> Now that I've got the cover off, there does seem to be a bit of slack in the auger belt (at rest)
> But virtually no slack in the traction drive belt. is that normal?


if you tightened the auger cable, then you are making that problem worse,

your call on the belts really, some last a few seasons, some seem to last forever,

i normally go on the side of caution and replace them earlier than nessessary,

i keep the old belt in case of an emergency situation where there is a big snow storm, and one of my belts break,

a bit paranoid maybe, but its better than shovelling


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

ok. thanks!


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

here's the "paper test" referred to above.....I hope...






0 new items by x x







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I saw the video just fine


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

thanks zavie!
any comment on the brake acition?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

gam said:


> thanks zavie!
> any comment on the brake acition?


Watch the donyboy video from the 4:35 mark and see if your brake moves like the one he's working on. Any binding or hesitation in the movement and your auger will keep spinning.
Also your video stops before I can see the brake resting on the belt for longer than a split second.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Also, if we had a video of the auger lever being used and released several times while it's recording the brake action we might be able to see it's complete motion better


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

gam said:


> here's the "paper test" referred to above.....I hope...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that paper moves too freely in my opinion,

the brake should be grabbing it tighter,

i still think your auger cable is too tight


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

here's the auger handle/ cable at work ( sorry, i only have 2 hands!) It seems pretty slack yo me when not engaged....which is why i have trouble understanding why you say its too tight. i dunno...






0 new items by x x







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

also a better shot of the paper test!






0 new items by x x







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

that appears to be ample slack in the auger cable,

start it up and see?


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

I didnt adjust the auger cable. That's the way its been.( its not really a cable,its a rod😊)
Again, this auger spinning problem doesnt happen all the time, its sporadic, intermittent. 
most times it does stop when i release the hand lever. 
Is there a way to adjust that brake thing? to make it tighter against the belt?


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

gam said:


> most times it does stop when i release the hand lever.


then i would just leave it alone,

i thought it was happening every time


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

No, I mentioned that several times in the thread.
I will probably just leave it alone..😀

...BUT first, do you, or anyone, know if there is a way to adjust (tighten) that brake mechanism?


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

gam said:


> No, I mentioned that several times in the thread.
> I will probably just leave it alone..😀
> 
> ...BUT first, do you, or anyone, know if there is a way to adjust (tighten) that brake mechanism?


you can't,

it is spring controlled,

thats what that big long spring is for just below the brake


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Could be the wrong width belt, too narrow, so as it has worn it is now sitting lower in the pulley and grabbing. Choose L sizing, most common for an auger is 4L.





gam said:


> thanks for the (mostly helpful😉) comments so far...
> just to clarify & update...
> -it's the original belt, so the right width i guess
> 
> ...


I think the answer is in post #6. If the belt is not brand new what you have happening could be caused by a worn belt.


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

could very well be.

Thanks for all the input folks!


----------



## larenzo55 (Nov 25, 2020)

gam said:


> I posted a pull cord issue recently & got great advice, so thought I'd ask about this issue too..
> Last winter, the auger would intermittently keep turning sometimes , when the control lever wasnt engaged. Not all the time...randomly. (and sometimes I thought it made more of a "clanky" noise when this happened?)I'd continue to use it, & after a while itwould operate (stop) ok again. Then a while later it might happen again.
> Would appreciate advice on how to tackle this issue as well - those videos on my pull cord problem were great! (although I haven't attempted that repair just yet). thanks


my fix was to bend the brake end of the idler pulley bracket towards the belt about 3/8 inch which put pressure on the belt when auger was not engaged.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

The auger brake on mine is V-shaped and contacts the middle of the belt itself. Is this correct or should I tweak it to one side or the other? This could be causing the squeal I hear in my other post. I'm also worried about it putting a groove in the back of the belt too...
Thanks.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

The auger brake on mine is V-shaped and contacts the middle of the belt itself. Is this correct or should I tweak it to one side or the other? This could be causing the squeal I hear in my other post. I'm also worried about it putting a groove in the back of the belt too...
Thanks.


----------

